
Ben Feringa's Missing Nobel Prize - thicknavyrain
https://atzerothorder.wordpress.com/2018/03/31/ben-feringas-missing-nobel-prize/
======
richardfeynman
This is a great blog post, with lots of wonderful links, but I do think the
author is reading into things.

Here's an interview in dutch with Ben years before he received the nobel
prize. You can see that he has a love for discovery, but you can also see that
he cares about the prize.

Interviewer: So in the future, maybe the nobel prize will go to
nanotechnology? Ben: There's definitely a chance that the nobel prize will go
to nanotechnology in the future. Interview: Maybe it'll go to you! Ben: ::big
grin::

Source:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBNrqsJAFWU&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBNrqsJAFWU&feature=youtu.be&t=125)

~~~
thicknavyrain
Hi, thanks for the kind words and especially for translating from the Dutch! I
did anticipate that I was perhaps looking into it a little to much, so it's
always nice to clear up some speculation with a bit of evidence.

Of course, 12 years is a long time, perhaps his outlook on science has changed
somewhat, I was almost tempted to email him and ask about it but I thought "A
man too busy to update his professional website is certainly too bust to
respond to an insignificant inquiry regarding the /state/ of his website".

~~~
richardfeynman
You're welcome. If you were on the fence about emailing him, you can use this
thread as an excuse :-).

------
TwoBit
I'm going to guess that he doesn't know anything about web sites, that his
website was created by some student long ago, and nobody knows where that
student is or what the account password is any more.

